# Home shampoo help!



## nickiejay1991 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey guys/girl
I'm looking at making my own car shampoo, Iv looked though a lot of different pages but can't find anything that's really help full. 
Can anyone point me in the right direction of how I'm going about by it. 

Thanks nick


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

:detailer::detailer:


----------



## nickiejay1991 (Jan 30, 2015)

tones61 said:


> :detailer::detailer:


??????


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

The problem with doing this is that the chemicals you'd need are only available in serious bulk (read, 100l drums minimum, probably more like 1000l in an IBC). And you'd need 15-20 different things to make a decent automotive shampoo.

So you're looking at a few thousand quid in setup and materials costs. Then you need to mix the various ingredients in the right proportions. Have a look at this http://www.rsc.org/learn-chemistry/resources/chemistry-in-your-cupboard/finish/6 - how much do the diagrams make sense? Do you understand the terms used?

I'm not trying to be condescending or patronising here - only to make the point that making even a half decent basic shampoo (that won't damage paint, hurt skin and kill wildlife) is a deeply non-trivial exercise - which is why you don't really see guides or info about doing it. The payoff vs buying a bottle for a tenner from one of the many suppliers who have done all the R&D for you is nil (or in fact, highly negative :doublesho)


----------



## nickiejay1991 (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh thanks for the info mate that's sounds some serious stuff there  maybe that's out the window then


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

making chemicals? OP isn't Walter in disguise is it


----------

